# I too have joined the pendant craze



## igran7 (Aug 6, 2009)

These are the first pendants I've made.  From Left to right.

Pre-ban ivory with ebony segment
Curly Jarrah with Sterling Silver Cross
Corian
Curly Jarrah
last pic is Zebrawood & Ebony

These things are really fun to make, I used richard's (sailing away) chuck which really made it easy and enjoyable.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rsx1974 (Aug 6, 2009)

First and Last are really nice, keep it up!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 6, 2009)

I guess i know what I must do with all my ivory scrap.....really like that one!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice Joe!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 6, 2009)

They are fantastic Joe . I really like the Zebrawood/Ebony one , what is the blue stuff inside the Ebony ? or is the inner ring suspended inside the bigger ring ?


----------



## igran7 (Aug 6, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> They are fantastic Joe . I really like the Zebrawood/Ebony one , what is the blue stuff inside the Ebony ? or is the inner ring suspended inside the bigger ring ?



Butch i didn't notice the blue ring when I took the picture.  it is actually a reflection off the upper portion of the photo tent.  It has a very, very high gloss CA finish that is kinda hard to photograph.


----------



## CSue (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are really pretty.  What's the average diameter?


----------



## igran7 (Aug 7, 2009)

CSue said:


> Those are really pretty.  What's the average diameter?



Thanks Cathy.  The Zebrawood & Ebony is the smallest diameter at 1 1/4" it is for my  fiance' who is petitte, so should be plenty big enough for her.  The rest of them are between 1 1/2" to 1 3/4" in diameter.  

The pre-ban Ivory one was made for my son and is 1 5/8" diameter.  I started off with a piece a little over 1/2" thick and parted it in half so I had two exact matching pieces.  I turned the other one to 1 1/4" diameter so he could give it to his girlfriend.  They thought it was pretty cool to have "exact" matching pendants.


----------



## patharris (Aug 7, 2009)

Joe for your first ones, they are really nice,Congrats.  Where can i find information on Richard's chuck you spoke of?
Pat
Lexington, SC


----------



## louisbry (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice pendents.  My choice is the Zebrawood/Ebony one.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, where is the tutorial for those?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 7, 2009)

Pat & Grizz
Go to the "other things we make" board and you find my mini-how to on Richards chuck and richards post (or search for his user id sailing_away)...

I believe there is also a how to in the library.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 7, 2009)

Joe,

Those are all very nice!  I particularly like the ivory.  What is it backed with?

  -Barry


----------

